# 5 Rats for Rehoming



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

All lovely little girls under the age of 1.

I would ideally like them to go together as the are so sweet running around after each other.

All very friendly and love attention.

1 Gray Husky, 1 Brown, 1 Albino, 1 Brown hooded, 1 cream hooded.

The brown girl has been born with a slightly odd shaped skull, its not noticable unless you really look for it but she does need her teeth clipping very occasionally, simple and quick job so I wastold by the previous owner.

Large cage for sale if needed.

Loving permanent homes please, pets not food :huh:


----------



## spear85 (Nov 21, 2009)

where abouts are you


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

in stockport manchester :smile5:


----------



## spear85 (Nov 21, 2009)

can you deliver them 2 chorley i will pay fuel i dont have no transport at the min


----------



## spear85 (Nov 21, 2009)

your pm is full so cant replie


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

sorry try again


----------

